# What meat is the best for jerky?



## jono (May 31, 2013)

Hi. I'm from Sydney, Australia. I'm new to the smoking meats world. I've made a few batches of jerky so far but I'm unsure of the best meat to use. Also I was going to purchase a jerky gun. Are they good? Is the jerky brittle or is it the same at cut strips?  Thanks everyone. Love the site. 

Jono


----------



## okieleo (May 31, 2013)

I have used different different cuts of venison (deer), but beef I mainly use shoulder and rump roasts with rump roasts being my first choice just make sure you are cutting against the grain. It turns too chewy when you cut with the grain. I dont have any experience with a jerky gun but I would imagine any steak quality meat with minimal sinew would be good. Hope this helps.


----------



## s2k9k (May 31, 2013)

Hi Jono, You want very lean meat for jerky, you really don't want any fat at all if possible, the fat can turn rancid.
I've used a jerky gun and it is totally different texture, more like a beef stick.

I see this is your first post here so when you get a minute would you do us a favor and swing by "*Roll Call*" and introduce yourself so we can give you a proper SMF Welcome, Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2013)

Eye Rounds or Bottom rounds. Trim outside fat off.  Very little if any marbling, especially the eye rounds.

Cut strips across grain.

Bear


----------



## reinhard (May 31, 2013)

I agree with Bear on the meat to use. I dont know what costs are over there but here bottom round is the most reasonable in the lean cuts used. Like others have said check for leaness and the least marbling on the bottom round. Boneless rump roasts are also good. Here a boneless rump roast is simply a small portion of the top round still attached to the bottom round tied together. Reinhard


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 31, 2013)

Not the answer you were looking for ,but... If I were in the Down Under ,I'd be trying Roos. They look good and aren't they a Pest
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Just thinking...


----------



## jono (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for all your advice. Greatly appreciated. I'll swing by roll call now.


----------



## jono (May 31, 2013)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Not the answer you were looking for ,but... If I were in the Down Under ,I'd be trying Roos. They look good and aren't they a Pest:icon_question:
> 
> Just thinking...



Kangaroos are a massive pest. They do a huge amount of damage to cars and they are everywhere.


----------



## dougmays (Jun 3, 2013)

Eye of Round is all i use. I'd love to see you do some kangaroo jerky, if you do post that up! :)


----------



## jarhead (Jun 3, 2013)

dougmays said:


> Eye of Round is all i use. *I'd love to see you do some kangaroo jerky*, if you do post that up! :)


Me too. Nothing like roadkill jerky.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Yep, Eye of Round or London Broil for me.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 3, 2013)

Jono said:


> They do a huge amount of damage to cars and they are everywhere.


Its all that Fosters, you need to take the car keys away from 'em before the first beer!

Eye of Round, or whatever is cheapest.


----------



## dougmays (Jun 4, 2013)

i say we see a Roo and Fosters jerky! :)


----------



## chef willie (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm with Jarhead on this one....prefer the London Broil. To me, the marinade makes the jerky....I prefer it spicy hot, loaded with black pepper & crushed red pepper mixed into the marinade. I've seen jerky guns but to me ground beef is not jerky making material so have no experience with it at all. I think I'd add some papaya to the marinade for 'roo to soften that critter up...heard it's tough.


----------



## reents (Jun 4, 2013)

I am going to try hamburer to see how it turn out. The gun is way to go but I find if I push on end piece and not use trigger It works better


----------



## newuser4jerky (Aug 4, 2016)

Hello!

Do you know what part/cut of beef do these guys use?

Thank you in advance!













image.jpg



__ newuser4jerky
__ Aug 4, 2016


----------



## dougmays (Aug 4, 2016)

NewUser4Jerky said:


> Hello!
> 
> Do you know what part/cut of beef do these guys use?
> 
> ...


I use EOR which looks to be your preference as well!


----------



## newuser4jerky (Aug 4, 2016)

It is quite expensive and I'm looking for a cheaper way to try it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 4, 2016)

NewUser4Jerky said:


> It is quite expensive and I'm looking for a cheaper way to try it.


Want to save money??

You won't believe how good Pork Loin Jerky is.

It's hard to tell the difference between Pork Loin Jerky & Beef Jerky.

And it is MUCH Cheaper---It's been easy to find Pork Loin under $2 per pound for years.

Give it a try:

Link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/244780/pork-loin-jerky-step-by-step-with-pics

Bear


----------



## dougmays (Aug 4, 2016)

NewUser4Jerky said:


> It is quite expensive and I'm looking for a cheaper way to try it.


You can also goto Sam's or Restaurant depot and get it way cheaper then the grocery store, even more so if you buy by the case. i buy by the case and can get it usually for under $3/lb


----------



## newuser4jerky (Aug 4, 2016)

I am interested to buy it under 2-2,50usd per lbs at any store nationwide!..


----------



## newuser4jerky (Aug 4, 2016)

Guys, I am not in USA thinking to kick off a start up with this product!  Any advise/interest is welcome


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Aug 4, 2016)

This depends on your method of drying....smoking or dehydrating? Flank Steak is great for both.


----------



## newuser4jerky (Aug 4, 2016)

Dehydration for commercial use, all equipment is purchased!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 4, 2016)

NewUser4Jerky said:


> I am interested to buy it under 2-2,50usd per lbs at any store nationwide!..


Check out the link I gave you earlier for "Pork Loin Jerky". IT IS UNDER $2 per pound!

You will love it & not even know it's Pork instead of Beef.

Bear


NewUser4Jerky said:


> Guys, I am not in USA thinking to kick off a start up with this product! Any advise/interest is welcome


Put where you are from in your profile.

Then it will be at the top right of all of your posts.

That way we'll know better how to help you.

Bear


----------



## newuser4jerky (Aug 5, 2016)

Interested in doing beef jerky only!


----------



## kissing bandit (Nov 17, 2016)

for a start-up....hit your local markets. street fairs any place where people gather and free samples! If the product is good it will sell its self!:)

Now to answer the question about the best meat for jerky is.......the kind of meat you can get the most of such as chicken Crane Goose Ducks Bear Moose pork Sheep Lamb...i hear horse is cheap! haha


----------



## fatmcrat (Nov 18, 2016)

Deer.   Cant beat deer IMO.  My bro in law made the best deer jerky in the world, until he upgraded to a jerky gun last year and I can't stand it anymore.  That is something I want to start on trying to do with my smoker.


----------



## kissing bandit (Nov 18, 2016)

Here's a load of duck getting ready to go in!:)

I'm already sampling some.....pretty good.


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Jan 5, 2017)

flank steak


----------

